# Oval Office



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say I had a great time, and think I will not need to eat for the next week. Awesome food and varity. I want to thank Al & Deb for allowing this, the great cooks that worked hard all day keeping the food coming, and everyone who donated food. Don't know everyone's names, but a great big thank you everyone making this happen.



Oh, and that last batch of shrimp, corn and mushrooms was good and hot (SPICY), glad I was there to enjoy that batch.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, we were there and a great BIG thanks to all that participated with the cooking...(mulat mayor, wade and company) damn good eats...thanks again, awesome food...if you missed it well, you missed it...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

first time to the Oval Office for me, thanls to all, good time, great people and awesome eats!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Wish I could have Made It,,:banghead,, Reed{CCC} Called me at work when hewas leaving and Said it was The Best Fish Fry He as Been too, Lots of Good People and Great Food, Just wish I didn't Have to work every Weekend!!! Glad Everyone Had a Good Time maybe Next Time!!!:letsparty


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jig n Hawgs (10/17/2009)*
> Oh, and that last batch of shrimp, corn and mushrooms was good and hot (SPICY), glad I was there to enjoy that batch.


I added just a little more spice to that last batch. Enjoyed getting out. Had a great time as usual with a great bunch of people.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bout froze to death on the ride home, But We had a great time, Good food, Friendly folks, good singin...............Well some singin anywayokeand somegreat little homemade cookiesin littlePaper bags...................Thanks for whoever was responsable for throwing this thing together and Most of all, Thanks for lettin Us hang out with you guys..............Happy birthday Ray, welcome back Wade, glad you are gonna be OK......................Dennis & Donna:clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i bet it was dennis (cold) on the bike...those cookies dale made are always a hit...



wade doesn't look like he's missed a step although i know he's been through a lot...he's still the same guy i first met a long time ago and will always be...i won't repeat what he told me but, he had me rolling...good to see everyone and especially wade...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

My first time there as well. Now I know where it is and I'll be back. Thanks to everyone. There were some good items auctioned off as well. Thanks for the businesses giving to a good cause.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

thank you all who make this a fun event, the monies raised will be put to good use this holiday season! mitch was a awesome auctioneer. the food well that was top notch. i saw some old friends hadn't seen in awhile. had a great time but at these get togethers it's hard not to. when i left at 8 pm. they were still singing outside in the cold! got a few pictures to share with ya!
































































are ready looking forward to next years! 

scot


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Many thanks to all that helped make the best fish fry I have ever been to !!!!! The food was incredible ! Thanks to the oval office for the shrimp, and all others who donated and a BIG THUMBS UP TO THE COOKS ! Great time for a great cause and I was happy to donate !


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hate i missed it . was sitting in a tree blowing in the wind trying to stay warm. looks like from the pics all had a great time. Happy Birthday Ray:letsparty


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Awesome !!!!! Job !!!!*_<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*I could type one hundred words here, and you guys would have to read it all - *<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*Likea bunch of Thank you's to the many people that got this thing together and pitched in, and how nice the fish fry was, and how much fun we had, and all about the auction, and the many things I saw go through Mitch's hands and the money raised for the hungry at Christmas, and the food I ate like fried fish, fried oysters, boiled shrimp, boiled sausage, boiled potatoes, boiled corn, deviled eggs, and the cakes, and the cookies, and did you see the BIG hamburger Cake sell at the auction. I do not eat too many sweets, but if that burger cake would have been an Oval Office burger that huge, well, I might have won the auction. *<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*And the contest for guessing the amount of Burgers since the Oval Office opened. My wife and I stood there andcounted the years open, at 6 day per week and guessed 16,000 by her and 18,000 by myself. Heck - they sold twice that many. The winner got abox of steaks.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*The people were great and the hugs were fantastic, and the Oval Office is really the hostess with themostess. If you get a chance -stop on byand check out this place as described on the Northwest Florida Burger Tour. The Myrtle Burgerand the Cheese Burger are great. And they have learned to make their great burgers the same exact wayeachtime - as the time before - when youordered one - it is called consistency- (unlike the alleged number one burger that is a hit or miss occurrence due to thelack of consistency)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*The beer last night was cold. The service was great. The cooks worked liked they we getting paid $50.00 per hour. The music was great, and then sometimes -someone would sing - instead of the hearing recorded stuff. Heck - I even heard the Oak Ridge Boys, or maybe Alabama had showed up - BUT I got screwed - I was inside - and when I heard that harmony - I just assumed it was the recorded music. Then someone at the table told me it was live music. The harmony was so perfect I knew famous people were there. I ran out to seethe celebrities, but I guess their tour bus had already taken off as I saw no one signing autographes, Heck - I was disappointed. I wanted an autograph to bring back in and present to my wife.*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*Hey did you guys see that custom made PPF Flag that Mitch auctioned, Heck -that sure brought a pretty penny for the Food Baskets at Christmas. And so did the private off shore numbers, and the private and personal massage, and the ? - - - well - justto many items go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about.*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*And then my friends from Ashville who are here for a week of tenting at Fort Pickens arrived and had such a great time, Heck -they want to sell their mountain home and move to the beach now in order to be nearer the PFF family and the continued fish fry?s.<o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*So you see, I could type and type and type and type and type and type and type and type and type about this event yesterday, and your eyes would water and turn blurry from all the reading you would have to do - If I truley expressed myself in the manner that I want to, so I won?t. *<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*I will just say.<o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*Awesome Event ? Thank you one and all!!!!!!!*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*BananaTom & Beachsitter<o></o>*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt"><o></o><o></o>


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">*I could type one hundred words here, and you guys would have to read it all *

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">*So You instead typed 217 words for us to wade through................Gee, Thanks:moon*


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

man what a great time and thanks guys for the food, dispite the raw oyster was TOLD to try :sick

had to leave around 330, but had a blast with what we were there for


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Snagged Line (10/18/2009)*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">*So You instead typed 217 words for us to wade through................Gee, Thanks:moon*


_*Dennis - I am amazed - I did not know you could count that high, Donna must have helped.*_


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

ditto's ......and more pics coming:letsparty


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife (Beatriz) and I had another great time at a PFF event!!!! Beatriz does'nt drink much so she got picture happy!!!:letsdrink











Beatriz and her boss Kirk










Donna and Dennis










Donna and Beatriz










Beatriz and Lane










Mitch being the Auctioneer




























I'm under the ass!!!










Nice Ass










Beatriz and some other dude










Dennis and Donna










Beatriz,Lane and Donna










Mitch and Lane dancing










Mitch and Lane dancing










Mitch and Lane dancing


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Here are Lane' pics. I'm not even going to try to recognize everyone, but thanks to all who came. Thanks to Deb and Al for hosting, and for the great things they do with the funds that are raised at thes events. And thanks to all who bid and congrats to the high bidders. It was great fun.










And the Auction is on. Whatwouldyoubidforit?



















What's next?





































Yum!





































Welcome Back, Wade. Great to see you there!



















Happy Birthday, Ray!










Taking a break!
































































Selling the private reef numbers. Thanks Capt. for the donation.



















And the high bidder on the private reef numbers. Thanks Roy! 




























Deb and Al, our hosts. Thanks!










The Oakridge Boys, or, was it Alabama? Great entertainment.




























The Oval Office Anniversary cake. Sold for $50

All in all, it was a great event. Thanks Reel Happy and Fla Scout for all the organizational work, and physical work also, that you guys put into making this happen. I'm in if you want me again. It was a blast.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

All I can say is... A GREAT TIME WAS HAD BY ALL!!!! :clap:clap:clap:letsdrink



Thanks to the cooks... the food was more than awesome!!! Thanks Oval Office for having us... Wade... YOU looked MARVELOUS dahling!!!! Ray... Hope you had a great birthday!!! :clap :letsdrink I was going to buy you a beer... get cha next time! :grouphug



It was also great seeing everyone AND a bunch of westsiders coming over our way! :letsdrink Looking forward to the next one!!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Another great bash I have missed living soooooo far away(I hope that changes when i retire) thanks for all the pics!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is a message that Al and Deb wanted me to pass on to everyone:<DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>Thanks very much for everyone's help on Saturday....it was a beautiful day and<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>we hope everyone enjoyed themselves! :grouphug</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>It wasa successful cookout!! We raised more than $1500! The food donations amounted to just under $300 and the </DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>auction came to just over $1200!<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>Many thanks to Mitch (the auctioneer)...he did a great job. :clap</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009><SPAN class=704194016-19102009>Deb gets to tell the Handy Man what to do for 8 hours...Al says 'thank goodness'!</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009><SPAN class=704194016-19102009></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>Special thanks to the cooks.....Kevin, Roy, Boo, Wade, Scot and Scott! (We hope we didn't miss anyone!)</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009><SPAN class=704194016-19102009>We're sure that you will all agree that<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>these fellowssure know how to cook those fish just exactly right! :bowdown</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>.........<SPAN class=932175815-19102009>and even more thanks to all those fishermen...and you know we can't begin to name all of you!</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>Just know that we can't thank all of you enough.<SPAN class=704194016-19102009></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009><SPAN class=704194016-19102009></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009><SPAN class=704194016-19102009><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>.....and we couldn't have done<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>ALL ofthat without<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>ALL ofyou!</DIV></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>We appreciate all that you have done for us....and if<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>we canever<SPAN class=704194016-19102009>do anything for you,please let us know.</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>Thanks again,</DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009></DIV><DIV dir=ltr align=left><SPAN class=932175815-19102009>Al and Deb</DIV>


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a great time. Was hurting when I got home I was soo stuffed. It was a great time!!!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ray - Sorry I missed this one - great pictures. Way to go Scot & company


----------

